# Dune HD Smartbox 4k



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Has any one tried out the Dune HD Smartbox 4K yet? Any comments ? I was thinking of purchasing this to replace my ageing WDTV Live box. 

Tks


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Anyone? inputs please especially from USA users . Thanks


----------

